# Fermi bios editor guide



## civato (Jan 9, 2011)

*CHAPTER EDITING FERMI BIOS: see herehttp://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=336117

Because of constant updating,double posting is boring. if you want to follow this thread see link*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 9, 2011)

Intersting thanks, may change my fan settings.


----------

